#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Помогите пожалуйста с переводом Чантинга

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Перевожу чантинг для предстоящего ритрита. По английски получается как-то каряво.
Может быть кто-нибудь поможет перевести с пали? 

Вот текст: 

(Yo so) bhadava araham sammasambuddho

Svakhato yena bhagavata dhammo

Supatipanno yassa  bhagavato savakasangho

Tammayam bhagavantam sadhammam sasangham

Imehi sakkarehi yatharaham aropitehi abhipujayama

Sadhu no bhante bhagava sucira-parinibbutopi

Pacchima-janatanukampa-manasa

Ime sakkare duggata-pannakara-bhute patigganhatu

Amhakam digharattam hitaya sukhaya
Araham sammasambuddho bhagava

Buddham bhagavantam abhivademi                    

(Svakkhato) bhagavata dhammo
Dhammam namassami         

(Supatipanno) bhagavato savakasango
Sangam namami                                                       


(Handa mayam buddhassa bhagavato pubbabhaga-namakaram karomase)

----------


## sergey

Лена, посмотрите, здесь есть русский перевод:
http://www.dhamma.ru/paali/chanting.htm
А это к какому ритриту?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Сергей, спасибо огромное.
 И еще я очень благодарна Дмитрию Ивахненко. Замечательно что самая большая информация о Тхераваде на русском языке на его сайте.

Но мне еще нужна помощь в переводе
Я не нашла  совсем немного. 
Несолько фраз вовремя принятия  5 обетов

 Лидер:      T isarana – gamanam nitthitam
  Ответ:       Ama bhante/ayye
 Лидер:   Imāni paṅca sikkhāpadāni
                 Silena sugatim yanti
                 Silena bhogasampada
                Silena nibbutim yanti
                Tasma silam visodhaye

Этот чантинг готовится к предстоящему ретриту в начале июня следующего года с Аджан Сумедхо. Дело в том, что на днях  я улетаю в Англию на полгода, 
и хотелось бы чтобы чантинг был готов до отъезда.

----------


## sergey

Понятно, спасибо, Лена. Если Ассаджи в ближайшие день-два не поможет или кто-нибудь еще, то я попробую со словарем перевести.

----------


## sergey

Лена, привет и привет warpig'у.
Во-первых нашел английские переводы текста, 

Imani pancasikkhapadani.  	There, then, are the five precepts.
Silena sugatim yanti. 	People attain a happy state through sila.
Silena bhogasampada. 	People prosper through sila.
Silena nibbutim yanti. 	People attain peace through sila.
Tasma silam visodhaye. 	Therefore, keep sila ever pure.
( http://www.budsas.org/ebud/ebdha117.htm )

плюс для понимания - про собственно палийский.
Imani - эти
panca - пять
sikkhapadani - обеты 
Отсюда
Imani pancasikkhapadani. - Эти пять обетов.

Silena - твор. падеж от sila - нравственностью (благодаря нравственности)
sugatim вин. падеж от sugati - счастливое место (состояние)
yanti - идут
Тогда (с помощью английского перевода  :Smilie:  )
Silena sugatim yanti. - Благодаря нравственности достигают счастливого состояния.

bhoga - богатство
sampada (или sampaada ?) - счастье процветание (или достигают?)
Silena bhogasampada - Благодаря нравственности процветают

nibbuti - мир, покой, счастье.
Silena nibbutim yanti. - Благодаря нравственности достигают покоя.

Tasma - поэтому
Visodhaye - очищайте.
Tasma silam visodhaye. - Поэтому очищайте нравственность. (Поэтому храните нравственность чистой?)

В общем приблизительно:

"Вот - эти пять обетов. (Или "Это - пять обетов" ?)
Благодаря нравственности достигают счастливого состояния.
Благодаря нравственности процветают.
Благодаря нравственности достигают покоя.
Поэтому очищайте (свою) нравственность."

Может быть сами или кто-нибудь исправите в лучшую сторону. 

Я так понимаю, что siila - нравственность, это - поведение, поэтому "очищайте нравственность" означает очищать свое поведение, в смысле совершать не грязные поступки, а чистые. 


Лидер: Tisarana – gamanam nitthitam
Ответ: Ama bhante/ayye

Я так понимаю, что это означает:
"Принятие тройного прибежища совершено.
Да, почтенный/почтенная"

----------


## Ассаджи

Сейчас увидел этот тред.




> Imani pancasikkhapadani. - Эти пять обетов.


Можно и буквально panca sikkha-pada - "Вот пять правил обучения".




> nibbuti - мир, покой, счастье.
> Silena nibbutim yanti. - Благодаря нравственности достигают покоя.


Тут, как я понимаю, Покой с большой буквы - Ниббана.

----------


## sergey

> Тут, как я понимаю, Покой с большой буквы - Ниббана.


Для меня было несколько  неожиданно не увидеть в словарной статье по слову nibbuti слова Nibbana (словарь махатхеры Буддадатты). Правда там было значение final bliss. Хотя, например в Махапариниббана сутте,  именно это слово, точнее parinibbuti, употребленно там, где говорится про париниббану Будды, и это же слово я встречал в отношении архатов. 
Поэтому (из-за словаря, в другие я не стал заглядывать) я и написал просто покой, который, как вы, Дмитрий, и отметили можно понимать и как Покой. Потом посмотрел в Гугле по всей фразе -   среди первых результатов, во многих местах nibbuti просто переводят как liberation - освобождение.
Но тут можно учесть такое обстоятельство, о котором в частности пишет А.В.Парибок в предисловии к "Вопросам Милинды". В Индии дискурс, учение развивалось на основе своего собственного языка, в отличие, например, от России, где множество заимствованных слов-понятий и терминов. Отсюда, слова, используемые в учении, являются знакомыми по обычной речи. Так же и ниббути (я так предполагаю). То есть это и покой в обычном смысле слова. Но и это значение не противорчит смыслу. Т.к., как говорится, например в Киматтхия сутте, нравственность, сиила, имеет непосредственными плодами отсутствие угрызений совести - тоже форма покоя.

Я это написал потому, что вроде бы вы, Дмитрий, правы, но при этом мне лично на данный момент кажется (может быть я ошибаюсь), что перевод "покой" со всем полем значений этого слова, включая "Покой", но не исключая всего остального, правилен и хорош.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Для меня было несколько  неожиданно не увидеть в словарной статье по слову nibbuti слова Nibbana (словарь махатхеры Буддадатты).


Мне не нравится этот словарь. В словаре Монье-Вильямса, например, в статье "nirvRti" упоминается Ниббана: 

1 	 nirvRti 	f. complete satisfaction or happiness , bliss , pleasure , delight MBh. Ka1v. &c. ; emancipation , final beatitude (= %{nir-vANa}) Bha1m. (cf. MWB. 137) ; attainment of rest Sus3r. ; extinction (of a lamp) Ka1d. ; destruction , death L. ; w.r. for 1. %{nir-vRtti} Hit. iv , 6/7 ; m. N. of a man Hariv. ; of a son of Vr2ishn2i Pur. ; %{-cakSus} m. N. of a R2ishi Ma1rkP. ; %{-mat} mfn. quite satisfied , happy Ma1lati1m. ; %{-zatru} w.r. for %{ni-vRtta-z-} Hariv. ; %{-sthAna} n. place of eternal bliss S3ak. vii , 11/12 (w.r. %{nir-vRtti}).

http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/tamil/

По санскритско-русскому словарю Кочергиной:

nirvRti f. 1) внутренняя удовлетворенность 2) восхищение 3) спокойствие, покой.




> Я это написал потому, что вроде бы вы, Дмитрий, правы, но при этом мне лично на данный момент кажется (может быть я ошибаюсь), что перевод "покой" со всем полем значений этого слова, включая "Покой", но не исключая всего остального, правилен и хорош.


Желательно об этом спросить автора текста. Как я понимаю, этот текст не древний.

----------


## sergey

> В словаре Монье-Вильямса, например, в статье "nirvRti" упоминается Ниббана.


Да, я позже нашел, у Рис-Девис это тоже есть в статье о nibbuta, а про nibbuti написано, что это "abstr. to nibbuta".

Спора нет, _фактически все переводы, которые я нашел гуглом по Silena nibbutim yanti переводят или nibbana или liberation (освобождение)._

Но, как и слово nibbuti, так и nibbana имеют некое поле значений, я писал, собственно, об этом. Например об этом пишет почт. бхикху Буддадаса: http://www.suanmokkh.org/archive/nibbevry.htm. В словарной статье у Рис-Девис есть отсылка к толкованию Буддагхосой ниббаны, где он дает несколько значений.

В одном тексте, найденном гуглом, (Blessings of Life | Unit 2: Associating with the Wise), автора которого я не нашел, и ссылка в гугле ведет к отсутствующей странице, но вот из сохраненного в кеше гугла
Silena nibbutim yanti means that the Precepts will lead you to Nirvana. The meaning of Nirvana is twofold:
Nirvana in the elementary level means peace and happiness and keeping the Precepts will certainly bring you that peace of mind for the reasons already mentioned. Nirvana at the advanced level means reaching an end of all defilements. Whoever keeps the Precepts will reduce the number of defilements in his mind and he who reduces the number of defilements in his mind will ultimately attain Nirvana. 

"Silena nibbutim yanti значит, что соблюдение заповедей приводит к ниббане. Значение слова "ниббана" двоякое.
Ниббана на элементарном (начальном) уровне означает мир и счастье и хранение обетов конечно принесет вам этот покой ума, по уже упомянутым причинам. Ниббана на более глубоком уровне значит достижение окончания омрачений (defilements). Каждый, кто хранит обеты, уменьшит количество омрачений своего ума и тот, кто уменьшает омрачения своего ума в конечном итоге достигнет ниббаны."




> Желательно об этом спросить автора текста. Как я понимаю, этот текст не древний.


Эти слова Ачаан Ли Дхаммадхаро упоминает в книге Craft of the Heart, последняя редакция которой - начала 50 годов. Так что они во всяком случае не новее этой даты и автора, вероятно, нам с вами уже не спросить.

----------


## Ассаджи

> В одном тексте, найденном гуглом, (Blessings of Life | Unit 2: Associating with the Wise), автора которого я не нашел, и ссылка в гугле ведет к отсутствующей странице, но вот из сохраненного в кеше гугла
> Silena nibbutim yanti means that the Precepts will lead you to Nirvana. The meaning of Nirvana is twofold:
> Nirvana in the elementary level means peace and happiness and keeping the Precepts will certainly bring you that peace of mind for the reasons already mentioned. Nirvana at the advanced level means reaching an end of all defilements. Whoever keeps the Precepts will reduce the number of defilements in his mind and he who reduces the number of defilements in his mind will ultimately attain Nirvana. 
> 
> "Silena nibbutim yanti значит, что соблюдение заповедей приводит к ниббане. Значение слова "ниббана" двоякое.
> Ниббана на элементарном (начальном) уровне означает мир и счастье и хранение обетов конечно принесет вам этот покой ума, по уже упомянутым причинам. Ниббана на более глубоком уровне значит достижение окончания омрачений (defilements). Каждый, кто хранит обеты, уменьшит количество омрачений своего ума и тот, кто уменьшает омрачения своего ума в конечном итоге достигнет ниббаны."


Это отсюда:
http://repository0.tripod.com/mj02.html

----------

